# Where to Buy the Rubik's Cube Deluxe Edition?



## Krazy Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

I own a Rubik's Cube Deluxe Edition (Tiled Version) sold in the 80s. Though mine is still in good shape, I'd like to get another one. I was wondering if anyone here knows of an online store that still sells this 3x3 cube?







Click Here for More details.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2008)

oh wow, I have never seen this cube before.. I want it!


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 26, 2008)

hehe, there's never a shop to buy them. you can try ebay, you can offer on twistypuzzles.com. i once saw one of them on helm.lu, but it's gone now. i saw a few of them on ebay, but recently no one's selling them.


----------



## Krazy Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Pity, I've had mine since probably 1984. The colors are still great, the tension was a bit loose, but I've tighten the screws--finally figured out if I pop the centers there is a screw in there--lol. It sure beats having those with stickers.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2008)

You use it for speedcubing? I would not touch it if I got it


----------



## Krazy Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> You use it for speedcubing? I would not touch it if I got it


That's exactly how I feel. I didn't want to break it, so I purchased just 25th Anniversary cubes to practice speedcubing. But they don't last long, the stickers tend to fade and peel off. I wish I could buy another deluxe version. I wasn't aware until today, that it's not easy to find this version. Lucky me?


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 26, 2008)

you could go to hungary, look for some random street market people, and hope you find one.


----------



## Krazy Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> you could go to hungary, look for some random street market people, and hope you find one.



Or I can meet someone online from there, and they can mail me one?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2008)

Expect to pay anywhere between $50 and $300 for one of these (on ebay). But if your only reason is bad stickers, go to cubesmith.com for good ones.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm sure my dad had one of those when I was a kid (he was a big rubik's fan) I remember it not having stickers but plastic tiles and back then in the 80s there wasn't anything like cubesmith where you could easily get replacements. 

Why don't you just get some tiles or stickers instead? Unless you really want to spend the money to have it as a collectors item of course. 

Does anyone have one of those early rubik's cubes where yellow is next to white?


----------



## Krazy Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Knowing what I just learned today from you guys, I guess, I am gonna clean up the cube, store it away in a safe place. I've had it for years, it was in my personal chest and it was there for years. 

I also have a black and white Rubik's Snake (I guess they call it a Rubik's Twist?) Just have to find it, I know it's in a box in the attic somewhere..?

And I also have (I don't know how to explain it), but it's round like a cylinder... ugh!! Let me just take a picture of it and upload it... see below.. I got these puzzles around the same year as my Deluxe Cube. Now if I can only remember where I bought it--man.. lots of years gone by.. (seems like yesterday). I may be the modern day version of Rip Van Winkle (you know the guy that slept for years and woke up, thinking it was just the next day..) LOL!

See attachments below:


----------



## Ton (Sep 26, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> I'm sure my dad had one of those when I was a kid (he was a big rubik's fan) I remember it not having stickers but plastic tiles and back then in the 80s there wasn't anything like cubesmith where you could easily get replacements.
> 
> Why don't you just get some tiles or stickers instead? Unless you really want to spend the money to have it as a collectors item of course.
> 
> Does anyone have one of those early rubik's cubes where yellow is next to white?



Early cube's have all kinds of color scheme's. But the white next to yellow you see more on the early cubes and of course the Japan color scheme.


----------



## Krazy Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Ton said:


> Early cube's have all kinds of color scheme's. But the white next to yellow you see more on the early cubes and of course the Japan color scheme.


Yep, the cube I got (picture attached above) has yellow next to white (though the picture above doesn't show it).


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 26, 2008)

the legends have it that the rubik's ideal deluxe kicks all DIY cube butts.


----------



## zxmn (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry for resurrecting old thread..

but.. WTH!  so mine this old cube (belongs to my dad/grandma.. also the first rubiks cube that I played) is the original cube then.. =.="!!! omg..

I thought it was a rip-off cube.. thinking it has no logo, tiles instead of stickers and the colour scheme is a bit weird (white bottom, green front, red right.. the standard rubiks colour scheme is orange right)..

and I even experimented it with this potentially-destorying lube.. (refer to this thread)

oh boy. I better start take good care of this cube.. since of its value.. 



Krazy Jeff said:


> Pity, I've had mine since probably 1984. The colors are still great, the tension was a bit loose, but I've tighten the screws--finally figured out if I pop the centers there is a screw in there--lol. It sure beats having those with stickers.



how do you pop it?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2008)

zxmn said:


> tiles instead of stickers and the colour scheme is a bit weird (white bottom, green front, red right



That's almost certainly a clone.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 20, 2008)

zxmn said:


> I thought it was a rip-off cube.. thinking it has no logo,



the rubik's deluxes had a printed logo, so you probably thought right.


----------



## zxmn (Oct 20, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> zxmn said:
> 
> 
> > tiles instead of stickers and the colour scheme is a bit weird (white bottom, green front, red right
> ...





cookingfat said:


> zxmn said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was a rip-off cube.. thinking it has no logo,
> ...



Well, looking at http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pid=1247

The colour scheme match my cube and the pic.. and the logo is also fading away.. and I'm pretty sure mine has faded completely.

Plus, it's not made of cheap plastics.. very sturdy and good quality cube. It was gotten around 1980s as well.. (don't think so there's a clone at that time? lol)


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 20, 2008)

ah right, you said earlier your cube had no logo. sometimes it was printed in black on the yellow centre, or printed in gold on the red centre. if you got it about 1980 then it could well be a deluxe.


----------



## zxmn (Oct 20, 2008)

coz when I first played with the cube (took it from my grandma's house in london in '97).. it has no logo (or the logo has completed faded).. so I thought the cube does not have any logo.. haha.

I'm not sure when my dad got it.. but according to him.. it should be around not long after rubik's cube was introduced/back in the old days where people around the world were going crazy playing with it.. lol


----------



## Ton (Oct 20, 2008)

Krazy Jeff said:


> I own a Rubik's Cube Deluxe Edition (Tiled Version) sold in the 80s. Though mine is still in good shape, I'd like to get another one. I was wondering if anyone here knows of an online store that still sells this 3x3 cube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well ebay or try the twisty site , they are collector items

from the twisty site:
Rubik's Cube Deluxe Edition 32 $96.33 $124.40 $81.00 2002-06-16 2005-09-20 

So they are not cheap, if you do not look for a collectable but a cube with tiles . Just buy tiles from mefferts or peal them from a cheap clone


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2008)

zxmn said:


> white bottom, green front, red right





zxmn said:


> The colour scheme match my cube and the pic


No it exactly doesn't. Can you show your cube?


----------



## zxmn (Oct 21, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> zxmn said:
> 
> 
> > white bottom, green front, red right
> ...



Yes, it does.





Krazy Jeff said:


> Click Here for More details.




mine:

yellow top, red front, blue right (white bottom, green front, red right)







regular rubik's cube:

yellow top, blue front, red right (white bottom, green front, orange right)







in comparison:


----------



## Stefan (Oct 21, 2008)

No it doesn't.



zxmn said:


> white bottom, green front, red right


That's exactly the wrong direction.

Also, your green is way too dark for a deluxe. My guess is this:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pid=826

Can you check whether your centers are flat or arched?


----------



## zxmn (Oct 21, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww. It's flat.. Hmm.. Didn't know there's really a knock-off cube with such quality.. But not at all a bad news.. at least I got the cube identified 

Well.. I still don't get what you meant by it's the wrong direction :confused:

Based on the picture.. isn't it when white is at the bottom.. the front face is green and the right face will be red?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 21, 2008)

You read white-green-red clockwise, and they should be counterclockwise on a deluxe. They're just like the "Japanese color scheme", i.e., yellow and blue swapped compared to "today's usual color scheme".


----------



## zxmn (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh. I assume the opposite pairs are yellow-white, red-orange and green-blue.. didn't think of the japanese colour scheme.

Alright.. that makes sense now. It is indeed a weird colour scheme. lol

But still.. I don't have to feel that bad because if it's the original deluxe cube.. man, I've almost destroyed it! Haha..

and.. thanks stefan.


----------

